# Zero 18 weeks & Stitch at 7 1/2 months



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Zero is 4 1/2 months now currently 2 1/2 lbs and has blown most of his coat poor little man he looks bald but his adult coat is starting to come in on his back now lol unlike Stitch who is the fuzz monster, so here are some new pics of my 2 boys 

Zero




























That Zero apple profile and practicing standing he hates doing it



















STITCH in his Gap hoodie (yes it does say GAP across the back)


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

toooo cute...hehe, zeros almost the exact same clour as dodger and stitch is so similar to vixies colouration...AWWW!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Breathtaking! Your boys are so cute, and Stitch looks alot like my Giz..wow..only he is fuzzier...

Lil Zero looks adorable...Gizmo fully blew his coat, I mean he looked BALD..and it took about 2 months to grow back in....

They are so handsome


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG I want Zero, I am in love. It doesn't seen five mins ago you got him does it?


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

:shock: WOW they are stunning :wink:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Rubyfox said:


> OMG I want Zero, I am in love. It doesn't seen five mins ago you got him does it?


awww it feels like only yesterday I saw him at 3 weeks old and now he's 4 1/2 months but he's still such a baby my constant shadow, unlike Stitch who is a bold as anything then again he always was, at the moment I've got my fingers crossed Zero will get a coat like his dad come thru he wont be quite as fluffy as Stitch but he should have quite a thick coat.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

are you going to stud them? :wave:


----------



## Tammie_B (Nov 19, 2005)

They are both very, very cute!!!!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

They are both so gorgeous


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

HOW SWEET-LOOKING! :wave:


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I was shocked when saw how much he has grown, still cute as ever though.


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorry to be a little off topic, but is 4 months old typically the age when longhair chis blow their coat? About the only longhair on Lucy right now is around her ears! She's almost 15 weeks. Just wondering... 
thanks


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

dahlia said:


> Sorry to be a little off topic, but is 4 months old typically the age when longhair chis blow their coat? About the only longhair on Lucy right now is around her ears! She's almost 15 weeks. Just wondering...
> thanks


it's between 4- 6 months they blow them all 3 of mine started around 14-15 weeks so she might be losing hers now so u get the bald few weeks lol then you'll find a thicker usually darker coat coming through thats the adult hair it usally starts on the back


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

proud_mummy said:


> are you going to stud them? :wave:


They're both babies I am keeping both intact currently as I have had a few requests due to Stitch's coat ( I was going to castrate him as his tail carriage isnt the best) and Zero is a baby but his head is amazing, both have champion bloodlines, but not till they're 1 1/2 years will I consider studding either of them.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

well they are amazing dogs i bet you have lots of people after them :lol:


----------



## diamonddolly (Jan 24, 2006)

they are ever so gorgeous i love stiches coat and zero has an amazing head i love them :lol: 
krystal


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

awww i love stitch's coat, i hope princess gets her full coat soon and it looks like that


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

stitch is so handsome he has such a lovely coat too  

wow zero is just the cutest


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

They look so awesome! I love Zero's head! How adorable!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Stitch is such the handsome fellow and Zero is absolutely stunning!! :shock: 

I don't remember if you have mentioned it or not  but do you plan to show Zero? Of course I am not an expert but his head is remarkably gorgeous.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

They are so gorgeous! I love your boys!!


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

Awww...I love your 2...Zero is sooooooo scrumptious!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

they are both gorgeous.
 
But I dont understand what you mean by "blown" their coat. please explain this to me someone. :?


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

gorgeous! my fav!!!


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Kari said:


> I don't remember if you have mentioned it or not  but do you plan to show Zero? Of course I am not an expert but his head is remarkably gorgeous.


I've considered showing him but he's so shy and nervous I dont think he could handle it which is a shame but he might make a good stud when he's older, also fingers crossed as nothing confirmed yet but I might have a little show girl in the summer if all goes to plan


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

can imagine him at crufts 1 year :lol: 
:wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

proud_mummy said:


> can imagine him at crufts 1 year :lol:
> :wave:


well I'm hoping if I can bring him out of himself a bit he's sadly not a natural show off and attitude is as important as confirmation sooo at the moment he's not gonna do to great but I'll see how he is at 6 months and when his coat comes in, but he has only just started going out for walks as he's quite small so that might make him more confident. I was told he probably inherited his shy nature from his grandma.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

how hard is showing? ive been to crufts before but thats as far as i got :roll: what do they look for some people argue they need shorter nose and some say longer nose?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

proud_mummy said:


> how hard is showing? ive been to crufts before but thats as far as i got :roll: what do they look for some people argue they need shorter nose and some say longer nose?


where did u ever hear longer nose?? read the breed standards basically you need a dog as close to that as possible in long coats they prefer a fuller coat these days but, short nose with a 90 degree angle and a difinate stop. Zero has a perfect face if you're looking for the nose/head. Getting to crufts is hard enough as you have to qualify at a champ show to even go, so did you visit or take a dog? Crufts is the highest u can go from a show destination point of view or do you mean CC's and champions?


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

on this site :? he has a lovely face i would like a girl :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

proud_mummy said:


> on this site :? he has a lovely face i would like a girl :lol:


longer nose if great for pets but not the show ring I recommend you take a look at some breeders dogs or if you go to crufts take a look at the dogs showing. As for me hopefully I have a girl from a great kennel if all goes to plan and one is born out of two litters.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i am too busy with uni to show but he has a face that makes your heart melt


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

proud_mummy said:


> i am too busy with uni to show but he has a face that makes your heart melt


well as you're in london we have a chi meetup in nonsuch park in Surrey sunday 19th Feb if you want to come along and bring your dogs my two are going as it's their local park anyway but not sure who else is coming currently. PM me if you'd like to attend.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

i have been asked before but what happens :? only candy can go out and also how many dogs are going as she hasnt really been out with dogs she doesnt know :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

so far I only know of my 2, and possibly 3 others attending so it isnt a large meetup but as no ones got back to me I'm not sure who's coming but it will be small. If you want to come along it will be fun the more the merrier and currently I'm trying to socialise Zero anyway.


----------



## proud_mummy (Jan 27, 2006)

candy is 6 months old but quite shy


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

they are gorgeous boys, i cant wait until i can come to a chi meetup


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

*Zero*

OMG Zero is awesome, very beautiful love apple heads!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

So cute!! Zero looks so different from when he was a ball of fluff as a little puppy!! He looks adorable though!!

How do you get them to practice posing?


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Scout said:


> So cute!! Zero looks so different from when he was a ball of fluff as a little puppy!! He looks adorable though!!
> 
> How do you get them to practice posing?


Fingers crossed in 2 months he'll be a ball of fluff again, mine wont pose I take 50 photos for every one I put up cos they often run off or look down lol.

Thanks everyone for the kind comments :wave:


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

hey sarah the boys are looking amazing-i hardly recognised lil stitch he's changed so much! xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2006)

Sarah your boys are looking great, 
I love love love Stitches coat and Zero is so sweet.
I am definitely going to the meet up with Roxy


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> Breathtaking! Your boys are so cute, and Stitch looks alot like my Giz..wow..only he is fuzzier...
> 
> Lil Zero looks adorable...Gizmo fully blew his coat, I mean he looked BALD..and it took about 2 months to grow back in....
> 
> They are so handsome


WOW, they DO look alike!


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Adorable


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

your boys r very handsome young men!!


----------

